# Annoying iTunes problem



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

Lately I've been trying to get iTunes to pick the music with some energy, yet it always seems to find all of my classical stuff with "Largo" or "Adagio" in all of the movements, or I will go over to my heavy metal collection, and it will also find the slowest songs in whatever genre I pick. Is iTunes biased towards the very very slow sounding song or what?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

No I don't think it's biased towards slow things. It might just want to annoy you. It does that to me sometimes but the next day it's usually behaving itself.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Manok said:


> Lately I've been trying to get iTunes to pick the music with some energy, yet it always seems to find all of my classical stuff with "Largo" or "Adagio" in all of the movements, or I will go over to my heavy metal collection, and it will also find the slowest songs in whatever genre I pick. Is iTunes biased towards the very very slow sounding song or what?


I have not used *iTunes* for very long but I think you may want to look into the "smart playlist" feature. I think you may be able to set different parameters using the smart playlist.


----------

